# curing with water?!?!?



## REEFER CHEEFER (Sep 7, 2009)

ok so i was talking to a frinend when he started to tell me bout how he heared about a diffrent way to cure marijuana. he said you do it with water by submerging all the marijuana in like a pickle jar, changing the water daily. has any one ever done this!?


----------



## Red_Death (Sep 7, 2009)

how does having marijuana in water make it dry? lol


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 7, 2009)

Your friend is wrong. In order for the "bud" to "dry" moisture has to leave the plant material. Ever wash a bag then dry it out it is not as good as it was because the triches have washed away.


----------



## gmo (Sep 8, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Your friend is wrong. In order for the "bud" to "dry" moisture has to leave the plant material. Ever wash a bag then dry it out it is not as good as it was because the triches have washed away.



THC is not water soluble.  It wasn't the water that knocked off the trichs in the washing machine, it was them getting bumped and knocked off.  Water curing is a way to cure buds and there are several posts on the forums of how to do it.  Search for "water cure"


----------



## REEFER CHEEFER (Sep 8, 2009)

Cool ya when he was telling me bout it i was just like WHAT!!!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

Found this  it is interesting thank GMO for opening my eyes


David O'Brien 
Junior Member





Join Date: Sep 2006
Location: Canada
Posts: 23 
Thanks: 0 
Thanked 1 Times in 1 Posts 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have done several water cures.

I am new to this site and I don't want to come off as a smart *** but I think I can add some information to this thread.

A water cure of 7 days seems to be about max. but I take it to 10 days just to make sure.

Water curing is excellent if you are planning on eating the herb in brownies, cookies etc. It also works very well with Vodka, if you are into that kind of thing. Water curing helps to remove the "green taste" of marijuana.

By weight, a water cure will increase the amounts of THC, THCV, CBD, etc. etc. Why? Well if you get ride of the chlorophyll and keep the same amount of Cannabinoids the per cent age of Cannabinoids will increase. It's not that you have added Cannabinoids it's that you have taken away other substances and left the Cannabinoids behind, therefore increasing the per centage of Cannabinoids.

The whole principal of "Water Curing" is that Cannabis are not water soluble.

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 8, 2009)

not something I am interested in doing..I like dry bud to smoke. I see mold doing it this way unless you bake it in a hot temp.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 8, 2009)

The following was taken off another site. Thank Mutt.


Water Cure
Unlike other curing methods, the water cure is performed after the marijuana is dried. Powder and small pieces are most often used, but the cure also works with whole colas. The material is piled loosely in a glass or ceramic pot which is filled with luke-warm water. (When hot water is used, some of the THC is released in oils, which escape and float to the top of the water.) Within a few hours many of the non-psychoactive water-soluble substances dissolve. An occasional gentle stirring speeds the process. The water is changed and the process repeated. Then the grass is dried again for smoking. 
THC is not water-soluble; so it remains on the plant when it is soaked. By eliminating water-soluble substances (pigments, proteins, sugars, and some resins), which may make up 25 percent of the plant material by weight, this cure may increase the concentration of THC by up to a third. 
Marijuana cured by this method has a dark, almost black colour, and looks twisted and curled, something like tea leaves. The water cure is frequently used to cure dried fan leaves and poor-quality grass. 
Step 1 - Chop your buds and allow to dry fully
Step 2 - Place buds in water and add weight so they come to rest underwater (I do not believe a ratio of bud to water has ever been established)
Step 3- After 24 hours take PPM reading and change out water
Step 4- Take PPM reading after 12 hours. If the increase more then 500 change out the water.
Repeat steps 3 and 4 until the change in PPM is less then 150.
Step 5 - remove the buds and hang to dry
Step 6 - Watch the buds carefully because they will dry faster 
Step 7 - Buds should have that long cure effect when smoked, without the long cure.


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Sep 21, 2009)

i have heard of this b 4 and I might give it a shot here in the future


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks ozzy.. I especially like step 6



> Step 6 - Watch the buds carefully because they will dry faster


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 25, 2009)

well after reading this i told myself i was going to try it but with a small branch only today is day 3 of the water cure color still looking good thc still nice and visible and the aroma is all the bud no leafy smell so far impressed i am gunna wait about 5 full days then ill begin the hang dry 
im only changing the water once a day so the branch stays in about the whole day only coming out abou 20 seconds each water change


----------



## Killuminati420 (Sep 25, 2009)

fer sure gonna have to try this with like a oz.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 25, 2009)

Killuminati420 said:
			
		

> fer sure gonna have to try this with like a oz.


 
learn first.


----------



## midnightTOKER85 (Oct 11, 2009)

what is this ppm we are testing for and and how do we test it.


----------



## Kim Jong ILL (Oct 14, 2009)

There are numerous fans of water curing on other sites.  The fact that it removes water soluble chlorphyll and leaves behind trichs means that the smoke is less harsh and more stealthy.  I used to rag on my buddy for water curing his buds until he took me to a show and we were able to smoke his weed around the cig smokers and NO ONE knew.

It's not my thing, but if you crave a stealthy, less harsh smoke this can work...despite the fact that it removes a lot of the flavors many weed smokers consider 'desirable'.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2009)

I did this once...and it sucked..I would much rather smoke normal cured. It did look real funky though.


----------



## OGKushman (Oct 14, 2009)

aplaisia said:
			
		

> If I were to do this... I would:
> 
> 1. Get distilled water (determine the volume that will be used)
> 2. Use a TDS meter to determine the TDS (measured in PPM) of the water before adding the bud.
> ...


In the process


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

This might be a neat thing to do before making BHO. I imagine the color quality would be outstanding, like an almost clear oil. Also I think you are supposed to use warm water. Not hot water, but warm water


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 16, 2009)

I have done this a few times and I can tell you that if you do it right, it makes the bud taste like last years harvest. That aged smooth, creamy smoke that is never harsh and tastes fantastc. I have even rinsed my hash before I pressed it using this method.

Word from the wise though, change the water often and under no circumstances can you use tap water or poorly purified water. I used RO water only.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 16, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Word from the wise though, change the water often and under no circumstances can you use tap water or poorly purified water. I used RO water only.


 
Good advice Gee.


----------



## kebnekajse (Oct 20, 2009)

I just did this with a small amount of weed. Shrank a lot and has less taste/smell when compared to aircured buds. But it was really smooth and looks good, a lot darker then aircured buds. It's a good thing to do if you want to have smokeable herb quick, oven-/micro-dried buds suck, as we all know.

I had it in tapwatr for a week, changed water at least one time/ day. After done it dried in 24 hours in a 25c, 35RH space. That is quick!


----------



## emuman (Oct 23, 2009)

pardon me as I try to get a handle on this,
the bud has to be dried prior to curing in water correct?
and if so exactly how dry we talking?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 24, 2009)

> Step 1 - Chop your buds and allow to dry fully


This has been the first step in every post I read


----------

